# Goat coats? Does anyone coat em?



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 27, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone coats their goats for the winter?  I never have in the past...just kept em in the barn...cuz they are really not interested in going out anyway...but I found this easy pattern and was thinking about it.  

I just dont want to make them less hardy during the winter..cuz they handle it pretty well as is.  I do have small coats for the babies born early but thats the only time Ive done it...Just curious...Thanks for any input! 

http://rockyrun-farm.com/coat.htm   *They play music when you open the site!!   FYI


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe if you have a sick goat or an older goat that just can't keep warm during the winter. It sure doesn't hurt to have one around in case something comes up and a goat does need a coat. Looks like an easy pattern to make though.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 27, 2010)

I have one that  I had to whip up for an older goat who went downhill a few winters ago.  I made it MUCH thicker, though, using an older mattress pad and quadrupling the thickness.  She wore it all winter.  I used a dog collar as a strap behind her elbows.  She was an older, fragile rescue.  She had a very good life during her last year with me, and I wish I had pictures of her in her coat.


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 27, 2010)

freemotion-what kind of goats do you raise. I just noticed you are from Western MA. I think that is neat as I am from eastern Ny right on the western MA border


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 27, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing...why cover them? 

But the pattern seems easy so maybe I will make a few up to have on hand in emg. I usually use an sweatshirt for that...but I can get them something a little nicer and warmer.  It'll give me an excuse to bring out the sewing machine and get some mending done too!! LOL


----------



## freemotion (Nov 27, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> freemotion-what kind of goats do you raise. I just noticed you are from Western MA. I think that is neat as I am from eastern Ny right on the western MA border


Purebred, show-quality Homestead Mutts.   I have some that are a little stronger in the meat lines, and two that are pure dairy.  One might be all Alpine...at least it is strong, and I have her half-La Mancha daughter that I have high hopes for as a dairy prospect.

So, let's see.....two pygmy-x's, two Boer/dairy x's, and two all dairy-x's.  My buck this year is Alpine.  I'm attempting to breed all the girls except the all Alpine, who I am milking through this year.  The gal needs a break.

My ultimate goal is a mostly dairy, bit of meat genes for size and sturdiness, for homestead goats that produce milk reasonably well (not commercial dairy quantities, but good amounts) but also have a bit of meat on the extra kids for the freezer.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 27, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing...why cover them?
> 
> But the pattern seems easy so maybe I will make a few up to have on hand in emg. I usually use an sweatshirt for that...but I can get them something a little nicer and warmer.  It'll give me an excuse to bring out the sewing machine and get some mending done too!! LOL


One morning it was well below 0 F and my fragile rescued Saanen doe was down and wouldn't eat or drink.  I had an important doctor's appt so I threw all my good Polar fleece horse blanket liners over her (probably 8 or more layers), offered her some warm water (took a small sip) and put some hay under her face and left.  When I came home she was up and nibbling half-heartedly.  I spent the next 2-3 hours coming up with scraps to make her a quick emergency coat and she wore it the rest of the winter, and survived.  Don't think she would've made it without it.  She'd had a rough enough life already to die of cold, poor thing!  

So I say, have one nice thick one on hand for emergencies, and hope you never need to use it.  If it is really needed, you will likely need a thick one.  Although several thinner ones that can be layered might be more versatile and easier to get through the washer and dryer.

I have a nice collection now of thick baby coats.  They are so cute!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 27, 2010)

Free

I was thinking of going to the army/navy store and getting some of those green army wool blankets and use that wool as a liner...wool is the best in the cold..as we all learn in NE fast!! LOL...But it also keep the wetness off..I would have to wash it first and shink it so it will then be washable after sewn.  

And that was very nice of you to take that rescue in...and Im thankful she made it thru!! Thanks to a nice farmer who kept her warm!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 27, 2010)

Since goats hate rain and snow, I didn't have any trouble with the blanket getting wet.  The outside of it is a heavy 100% cotton duck...quite absorbent....but it never got wet all winter.

If you have a decent second hand store you might see if you can get an old, largish man's coat and use that as your material.  I had to do mine in a hurry, so I didn't, but I think this might be ideal, especially if you can get a stained or ripped one for free when they sort through the donation bags.

Don't pay too much, though.  You can get nice, heavy blankets for mini horses and for large dogs (the REALLY nice ones are found in the horse equipment catalogs....REALLY nice!) if you are inclined to spend some money on this.


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have one doe who gets a blanket if it is particularly cold or wet. She is older and tends to be skinny and chills easily. On rainy days or super windy cold nights, she goes into the kidding stall with her blanket, just to keep her from shivering off what little body fat she's got. 

I also crochet sweaters for use on kids, since I like to have my kids born in January when it can get a bit chilly at night. That way if I have a baby that is really small or it is wet out I can put sweaters on and they'll be nice and cozy. I usually don't need to though, our winters are mild and most kids are really fluffy when they are born.


----------



## laughingdog (Apr 10, 2011)

i had a sweater on my supposed nigerian dwarf three month old lutistic buck.  he seemed happier in it especially when was cold out and for sleepy time.  problem is he cried and tried to get back in it whenever i took it off to groom or show him off, and immediately would be contented and smug/snug when i when to put it back on or even picked it up.  he rushes and tries to squirm back into it... hehehe  so you could end up with a spoiled goat or more!


----------



## laughingdog (Apr 10, 2011)

also the sweater is actually for a jack russel terrier size i think, but my mas dog was to fat for it. lol


----------



## Weedchick (Apr 10, 2011)

Old wool sweaters are great for this purpose too, warm and dry even in the rain, and easy to come by at the thrift store.


----------



## julieq (Apr 10, 2011)

We've never blanketed any of our goats.  We clip in June and then let them grow back nice hair coats for the cold winters here in Southern Idaho.  But ours are all in the barn full time.  We bring the spring kids into the house until they're old enough to be comfortable full time in the barn.  We just don't breed for winter or early spring kidding here as we'd most likely have frozen kids.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 11, 2011)

I only put coats on the babies born in the colder months of the year.


----------



## nmred (Apr 26, 2011)

Ariel301 do you have a pattern you could share for your crocheted goat coats?  I've love to have it.


----------



## Chicos Mama (May 18, 2011)

I did this last December..http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7452 . Only took an hour or so to make each one, I followed the pattern....and* WHALLA!*  Although I would suggest to not put the final stitch on the front closure untill you measure the chest girth... Chico was a weee bit BIGGER than his band and I had to add an extra 3 INCHES! *LARD_BUTT!!* 

They did chew on each others coats a little at first, but I use "Quilting" Material which is very heavy and it didnt fray at all. *NEVER* allow them to bed down for the night wearing these though, they can get tangled in the elastic on their rear quarters. But they were wonderful for day use in the snow and bitter cold wind.

*Chico looking all Spiffy!*






*HEY! You look funny! 
Chico & Violet checkin` each other out*





*Hmmmm.... Tastes like Rasins!*


----------

